# 55 USA Hotel Search Websites --- Is Trivago Accurate???



## gvic (Jan 17, 2017)

*I started my 2017 USA accommodations search and found 55 Websites available.
Is Trivago "accurate"???  Your Favorites???  Any "additions" to my List???

Trivago ..... http://www.trivago.com/ 
Hotels ..... https://www.hotels.com/ *
*Booking ..... http://www.booking.com/ *
*Expedia ..... https://www.expedia.com/ *
*Priceline ..... https://www.priceline.com/ *
*HotelsCombined ..... https://www.hotelscombined.com/ *
*Orbitz ..... https://www.orbitz.com/ *
*Hipmunk ..... https://www.hipmunk.com/ *
*WhatsCheaper ..... http://www.whatscheaper.com/ *
*GetARoom ..... https://www.getaroom.com/ *
*Amoma ..... https://www.amoma.com/ *
*Travelocity ..... https://www.travelocity.com/ *
*HotelReservations ..... http://www.hotelreservations.com/ *
*Kayak ..... https://www.kayak.com/ *
*BookingBuddy ..... http://www.bookingbuddy.com/ *
*Prestigia .... http://www.prestigia.com/en/ *
*LateRooms ..... https://www.laterooms.com/ *
*BudgetPlaces ..... http://www.budgetplaces.com/ *
*Travelzoo ..... https://www.travelzoo.com/ *
*GoSeek ..... https://www.goseek.com/ *
*RoomKey ..... https://www.roomkey.com/ *
*HotelWiz ..... http://www.hotelwiz.com/ *
*TravelPony ..... http://www.travelpony.com/ *
*Hotelopia ..... http://www.hotelopia.com/ *
*Etrip ..... http://us.etrip.net/ *
*HotelTravel ..... http://www.hoteltravel.com/ *
*TripAdvisor ..... https://www.tripadvisor.com/ *
*Roomer ..... https://www.roomertravel.com *
*LowFares ..... http://www.lowfares.com/ *
*AirBNB ..... https://www.airbnb.com/ *
*HotelHunter ..... http://www.hotelhunter.com/ *
*Agoda ..... https://www.agoda.com/ *
*CheapRooms ..... http://www.cheaprooms.com/ *
*HotelTonight ..... https://www.hoteltonight.com/ *
*DealBase ..... http://www.dealbase.com/ *
*BudgetHotels ..... http://www.budgethotels.com/ *
*EasyClickTravel ..... http://www.easyclicktravel.com/ *
*HotelPower .....  https://www.hotelpower.com/ *
*LastMinute ..... http://www.lastminute.com/ *
*HotelTravelKing ..... https://www.hoteltravelking.com/  *
*EasyToBook ..... http://www.easytobook.com/ 
CheapTickets ..... https://www.cheaptickets.com/ *
*HotelPriceBot ..... http://www.hotelpricebot.com/ *
*MoreHotels4Less ..... https://www.morehotels4less.com/ *
*Room77 ..... https://www.room77.com/#/ *
*HostelWorld.com ..... http://www.hostelworld.com/ *
*HostelBookers ..... http://www.hostelbookers.com/ *
*Momondo ..... http://www.momondo.com/ *
*LuxHotel ..... http://www.lux-hotels.com/ *
*Hotwire ..... https://www.hotwire.com/ *
*LuxuryLink ..... http://www.luxurylink.com/ *
*Tablet ..... https://www.tablethotels.com/ *
*Mobissimo ..... http://www.mobissimo.com/search_hotels.php *
*SkyScanner ..... https://www.skyscanner.com/ *
*Jetsetter ..... https://www.jetsetter.com/ *

*Happy Travels, gvic*


----------



## Luanne (Jan 17, 2017)

I start with Trivago to see what's available.  I don't want to be checking all of those websites.  However, I also use Booking.com.  Many times they have the best price, and I like their filters better.  I always check the website of the hotels I'm interested in as many times they have the same pricing, or even better, than Booking.com.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 17, 2017)

I notice you did not sort by alphabet? Are you expressing a preference in the order?

.


----------



## gvic (Jan 17, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> I notice you did not sort by alphabet? Are you expressing a preference in the order?
> 
> .


No preference intended.... looking for TUG Member "favorites" .


----------



## wackymother (Jan 17, 2017)

I use TripAdvisor. I find I get better results from them, and the deals are real--that is, you can click through and usually get that price. 

Watch out for AMOMA--I've heard it's next to impossible to cancel bookings made there, even bookings that are supposed to be fully refundable. Check the reviews.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 17, 2017)

wackymother said:


> I use TripAdvisor. I find I get better results from them, and the deals are real--that is, you can click through and usually get that price.
> 
> Watch out for AMOMA--I've heard it's next to impossible to cancel bookings made there, even bookings that are supposed to be fully refundable. Check the reviews.


I've used TripAdvisor as well, in fact I think I currently have a booking through them.  But I've found that with Booking.com you can usually click through and get the price advertised.  One thing I've had to watch out for though is whether or not you get charged up front.  Sometimes it's hard to tell.  Booking.com has a filter where you can choose bookings that have no prepayment.  I've accidentally booked a couple of times and been charged immediately.  I tend to cancel those bookings right away.

I was wrong, the booking I have isn't through TripAdvisor but through Travelocity.  It must be one I found using Trivago as I don't go to the Travelocity website to book hotels.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 17, 2017)

I finally looked through the whole list. There are a ton on there I've never heard of.  

Airbnb is not a hotel booking site.  I've looked at it for a couple of upcoming trips, but their cancellation policies are usually so strict I haven't booked anything through them.


----------



## foundyoubyaccident (Jan 17, 2017)

I use wyndhamrewards.com  to book my nightly stays.  I can do it in advance, or 2 minutes before I arrive.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Jan 22, 2017)

I look at several like hotels or Expedia etc, then check with hotels directly or thru website.  Recently for a hotel booking in Palm Springs one of the sites had hotel for $140/night. Called hotel, paid $89.
 Same with flights.


----------



## gvic (Feb 2, 2017)

Football Fans attending SuperBowl in Houston this weekend are renting Homes at a rate of $3,000-$5,000 per night ..... has anybody been successful using Airbnb  _https://www.airbnb.com/ _or  VRBO  _https://www.vrbo.com/_ ???  Happy Travels, gvic


----------



## gvic (Mar 5, 2017)

Any new additions???


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 5, 2017)

I am not a fan of Trivago or any of the hotel search web sites though I do use Cheap Tickets some times if going to an area I am not familiar with. However I always end up booking directly with the Hotel web site. I have never seen where it wasn't as cheap or even cheaper to just deal directly with the hotel.

My usual procedure is to use Trip Advisor for the hotel reviews ( If I am not familiar with the hotels in that area ). When I find what I want, I then check the hotel's website and then will call the hotel directly and try to negotiate a lower rate. It works pretty well.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 6, 2017)

I start with both booking.com because I like the website and TripAdvisor for the written reviews.  Then I always book directly with the hotels website.  I find that the hotels usually offer a cheaper or at the very least the same rate as 3rd party sites.  Most importantly, I can avoid problems by booking directly with the hotel.  Happened to me once and I've seen it numerous times--there's a problem at check in and the hotel says your have to resolve it with the booking agent and the booking agent says you have to resolve it with the hotel.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 6, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> I start with both booking.com because I like the website and TripAdvisor for the written reviews.  Then I always book directly with the hotels website.  I find that the hotels usually offer a cheaper or at the very least the same rate as 3rd party sites.  Most importantly, I can avoid problems by booking directly with the hotel.  Happened to me once and I've seen it numerous times--there's a problem at check in and the hotel says your have to resolve it with the booking agent and the booking agent says you have to resolve it with the hotel.



I use Trip Advisor for reviews and Booking.com to book foreign accommodations, but always check the hotel websites.  The online booking brokers do not provide options for senior or other discounts which we take advantage of.  Most recently, booked a British hotel direct for a better price that included breakfast than was available through booking.com, but have used them in NZ and Prague.


----------

